# battery connection questions



## harrys_trains (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey guys! 
got the spectrum 0-4-0 side tank porter very pretty engine! below is the dc connection diagram. ok the main question is where do i connect my switch to? i want to do a battery or track power switch on the engine. and have the battery in the Box Car behind the engine. but darned if i can see an easy way of doing this? or maybe i am looking way to hard. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif 
i see the R&L on the connector and motor leads on the other connector. do i connect to the wires in those connectors or to the connectors? or combination? i want to be able to restore this to original if i ever go to sell it easily. thanks for your help and experience.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Harry..... Here's a real quick and dirty image of simple wiring for you. Cut the leads from the track (wheels), run one side (red) to the bottom lug of a DPDT switch, then back to the wire to the board from the center lug of the DPDT switch. The run the other side (black) to other the bottom lug of the DPDT switch, then back to the wire to the board from the other center lug of the DPDT switch. 
Wire the positive (red) from the battery to the top of the DPDT switch and the negative (black) to the black side of the DPDT switch. Toggle switch up, track power, toggle down, battery power. 
It's simple and will work. 

Copy and paste the link. 

http://gold.mylargescale.com/StanCedarleaf/dc_wiring_connectionWeb.jpg 

Harry, KC's right on with the switch position. I drew the diagram with the switch reversed. To power by the track with the toggle down, just turn the switch 180... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## kcndrr (Jan 7, 2008)

Just my user experience, I use the DPDT toggle to control input power (a lot). The way I wire it is if the toggle is in the down position, it is track power, if it is in the up position, it is battery power. 
The track is down, the batteries are up in the car or loco. 
Just my way of doing things.  

KC


----------

